# Digger fox (pic)



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

When I find a fox that digs at my trap I find that to be a challenge. This tells me that he isn't afraid of the set but rather is interested and will probably be back. Usually I will re-cover the trap and bed another in front the the dug trap. I had this happen so I bedded the second trap and covered the entire set with some pine needles. This is the only set that I left functional as I said in the other thread that I covered most of them with piles of grass.

Here is the 11 lb fox that I found this morning:


----------



## Hunter54 (Feb 12, 2007)

Looks like he is having a bad morning!! I finally got out a few (10) K9 sets Saturday just in time for the rain/freeze!! I just didn't have time this year so I am just going to run a few traps till Xmas. I picked up 2 Greys and 1 red since Saturday and 2 feral cats. Very little sign in my area this year. Anyways Congrats Furminator keep up the good work!


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice work! He sure looks happy with you


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like he has something to say about his predicament:yikes:...lol


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Way to go!!!! It appears at this point that he will not be doing to much pawing at any other traps :lol:. Nice job on outsmarting the wiley fox......


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Very nice job on him. Look like its going to be a mess to clean him up.

I never did any K9 trapping but I was tempted this year after the first snow I saw sign everywhere and with a 1" of snow every night hiding the sets would have been easy. Got a foot last night so no the idea is not as appealing. 

Plus some of our K9s are big and I don't want to release one


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

The clean up wasn't bad. I rolled him in the snow and rubbed clean snow all over the dirty parts. I dried him with a towel and brushed him. Then I layed him on his back with a fan gently blowing on him till I can skin him late this afternoon.

Even though it gets more difficult I enjoy trapping in the snow. I like to see the story told in the tracks. You never know how many pass your set without commiting or how many are just traveling in your area until that snow falls.


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

Good job Mark! Nice catch pretty fox!


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

bowhuntr81 said:


> Good job Mark! Nice catch pretty fox!


 
You been catching anything?


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Hunter54 said:


> Looks like he is having a bad morning!! I finally got out a few (10) K9 sets Saturday just in time for the rain/freeze!! I just didn't have time this year so I am just going to run a few traps till Xmas. I picked up 2 Greys and 1 red since Saturday and 2 feral cats. Very little sign in my area this year. Anyways Congrats Furminator keep up the good work!


 H 54,

Where are the pictures?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Good job on the tricky one.


----------



## Hunter54 (Feb 12, 2007)

Fur-minator said:


> H 54,
> 
> Where are the pictures?


Here you go Mark.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Sure would like to get one of those grey's someday.


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice catch FM, you really hung that one up!! He dosn't look happy...


----------



## Hunter54 (Feb 12, 2007)

Fur-minator said:


> Sure would like to get one of those grey's someday.


PM sent Mark

Good Luck, 

Brian


----------

